# JLabel links ausrichten



## A3XX (13. Mrz 2005)

Hi

Also vermutlich bin ich einfach zu müde, aber ich finde den Fehler nicht:


```
JPanel statusBar = new JPanel();
statusBar.setLayout(new GridBagLayout());

GridBagConstraints gbc = new GridBagConstraints();
gbc.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
gbc.gridx = 0;
gbc.gridy = 0;
JPanel currentSection = new JPanel();
currentSection.setAlignmentX(JPanel.LEFT_ALIGNMENT);
JLabel test = new JLabel("test");
test.setAlignmentX(JLabel.LEFT_ALIGNMENT);
currentSection.add(test);
statusBar.add(currentSection);

contentPane.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
contentPane.add(statusBar, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
```

Stark vereinfacht natürlich. Also besonders insofern, dass ich eine Schleife weggelassen habe, weshalb das ganze so vielleicht etwas komisch wirkt. Aber das relevante steht ja da.

Mein Problem ist einfach, dass der Text des JLabels zentriert ist. Ich möchte ihn links ausrichten. Wie Ihr seht habe ich wirklich ALLES auf links gestellt, dennoch klappts nicht. Als Test habe ich vorhin noch die statusBar in ein zusätzliches Panel mit dem LayoutManager BoxLayout platziert, da ja dieser ja den maximal möglichen Platz braucht, aber auch da war der Text zentriert. Wieso?  :bahnhof:


----------



## Java Lover (14. Mrz 2005)

also falls du den code so hast wie er da steht, ergibt sich ein problem, nämlich ist nicht der text im label zentriert sonder das label im panel.
da das voreingestellte layout das flowlayout ist zentriert er das label automatisch. überprüfen könntest du das immer mit ner anderen hintergrundfarbe für das label.
falls du das panel nur als container für die statusbar nutzen willst, kannst du auch das label direkt zum contentPane hinzufügen. für nen Rand nimmst dann einfach JLabel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createXXXBorder); damit der rand nicht verloren geht.


----------



## Guest (14. Mrz 2005)

```
label.setHorizontalTextPosition(SwingConstants.LEFT);
```


----------



## A3XX (14. Mrz 2005)

@Javalover
Kann man dann im Flowlayout keine Positionierung vornehmen?!  :bahnhof:


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Apr 2012)

Doch:

```
setLayout(new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.LEFT));
```


----------

